# Heresy Blog Network Cancelled



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Heresy Blog Network Cancelled
*​
After months of flogging a dead horse I've decided to delete the Heresy News Network, cancel the blog network and go back to being a forum alone.

There's been several reasons for this, firstly, people didn't read or comment on the posts. We couldn't build a dedicated contributor base, I mistakenly believed the 200k people that visit this site every month might have a thing or two to say...

only last week I went through the members of the blog network and noticed around 25% had removed our posts from their blogrolls. Leeching fuckers weren't even displaying our posts while we displayed theirs. Then, to top it all off when we tried to join other blog networks to increase our awareness (such as the BoLS Alliance) we were told they were for start up blogs...  A blog less than 6 months old with only 400 readers per day is a startup blog right?... 

Without notice I've removed the blog and nuked the content. If you have links leading to the blog network please remove them.

So anyway, thats the end of it. Thanks to the 400 people that read and the 3 people that contributed. I'm forever in your debt!!

/Can't be arsed.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I would like to extend specific thanks to:

GFP for your fluff articles, always original and interesting to read
LTP - your reaver and all the other painting based articles certainly helped me
StevenNewman - as a columnist your work was much appreciated

Also thanks to all the staff who made my (brief) stay as editor a pleasant one, thanks all


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> I would like to extend specific thanks to:
> 
> GFP for your fluff articles, always original and interesting to read
> LTP - your reaver and all the other painting based articles certainly helped me
> ...



Thanks bud. Not a problem at all I'm happy to help . 

It's a shame that hardly any viewers spent the time to really look around and comment but what can you do lol.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

sad.

But I could see it coming.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I didn't even know we had a blog network news thingy.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sad to hear this... I used to read them, and I did even comment a few times...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I had a good time while it lasted. Such a shame since it was useful during short lunch breaks rather than trawling through forums but what can ya do?


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Nuked the content?
Wouldn't it be a good plan if someone were to convert them to forum posts?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Most of it. Well virtually all of it was from the forums anyway mate. Or duplicated on the forums when it was posted.

Theres only 400 odd posts so it's not like we've lost much, just the rants and editorials. All the tutorials and tactics stuff is on the forums anyway.

The whole point of the blog was to showcase the best stuff on the forums, it was intended to be a community effort for the benefit of everyone that uses the site.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Fair enough >P


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Glad I spent about three hours doing the start to finish of the megadredd painting on Wednesday! ;-)

Nil desperandum, I'll rewrite it for my own one one day!

Cheers for the chance of using it anyway pal!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I know what you mean. I finished writing a anti Dark Eldar tactica I thought might turn up today.


----------



## r9a9g9e (Aug 31, 2008)

sorry to see it go. I like to have the highlights, as I have little to no time to really go through the forums. I commented a few times, but all and all most of the topics had no comments at all. even if it was a good post. so I think that it was a good move, still though, maybe you could have a 'best of for the week' spot on the forum or something?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> Glad I spent about three hours doing the start to finish of the megadredd painting on Wednesday! ;-)
> 
> Nil desperandum, I'll rewrite it for my own one one day!
> 
> Cheers for the chance of using it anyway pal!





Stephen_Newman said:


> I know what you mean. I finished writing a anti Dark Eldar tactica I thought might turn up today.


Post them as tutorials or tactica articles in the forums, people will still want to read them here.


----------



## Bix (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to see you jack it , it's never good when the community looses a forum for ideas and information. 

I hadn't been a member long but I would raise a couple of points that I think may have aided the Networks demise. Firstly the text heavy nature of Heresy can make navigating the site and finding the blog network section a bit of a chore for the newbie and casual passer by, so that may have impacted on your traffic. And as regards people removing the feed from their Blogs, if no one is posting then the feed gets stale; I like most blog owners only have so much room to display the blogs I link to and I think most will admit to hiding feeds that aren't being updated in preference to feeds that are.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to all the guys who were preparing work, and sorry it was so sudden, but we hit a wall and it was better to cut our losses now rather than damage the forum


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

squeek said:


> Post them as tutorials or tactica articles in the forums, people will still want to read them here.


Top idea  Done and done, just waiting for approval


----------



## Ultramarine87 (Dec 6, 2010)

*New Player, thanks for all you do!!!*

Hello,

I am a new player to 40k and I want to say thanks for building this site, it is really hard to get started in this hobby without some kind of guidance and your site makes it really easy to follow and understand without having to read a few books on it.

I have learned a lot in the two weeks that I have been here.

Thanks again.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, and much more sorry I didn't really prove much help. I *did* have every intention of posting more, but it just didn't work out that way.

Sadly, I don't think I backed up my content, either (such as there was) - so if anyone has any of it floating around, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Damn, I feel kind of guilty for not checking it out, but for my purposes the forum is enough. Oh well, some things just never get off the ground, and those leechers sucked.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its a loss, but it does mean we can all focus on becoming the largest and best wargame forum, we are already the biggest in the UK so its a doable challenge.


----------



## Dallas_Drake (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, what a shock! 

All I can say is this - maybe if people were directed to the Heresy Blog from their search engines etc before they accessed the site specific stuff? I access this site from my mum's computer from time to time which means using google etc since I'm lazy, only once did I 'come across' the Blog network, which I bookmarked instantly & got great interest from reading. Plus, just because people don't comment doesn't mean they don't like!

Dallas


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

kinda sucks i used to read it all the time.. i liked the idea..but posting was too complicated for me since i couldnt use my heresy account..a nd yeah..

still i did the thumbs up like thingo on heaps


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Nit sure if this is the right place to put this but in the General 40K section there is a sticky advertising for column writers for the HNN that might need to be deleted.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

oh bugger. oh well, we tried. sorry i couldnt read/review quicker than i did. i still tried to give you a review to link to as quick as i could.


----------

